# Fibre Optic Technician seeking work



## stevegr30

Hello All

Im steve, im moving to Auckland in August 2012 and seeking employment in the Fibre Optic industry. 

I have tried seek.co.nz and trademe etc but havent had much luck.

Anyone know of any companies i could try?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## topcat83

stevegr30 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Im steve, im moving to Auckland in August 2012 and seeking employment in the Fibre Optic industry.
> 
> I have tried seek.co.nz and trademe etc but havent had much luck.
> 
> Anyone know of any companies i could try?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Try the following companies:

Fibre Optic - Orcon
VectorFibre | High speed fibre optic data connections | Vector Communications
Welcome to Cable & Data Services! | Cable & Data Services

And of course 
For Broadband, mobile phones, home phone, plans & data. Vodafone NZ
Telecom New Zealand
All From Only Two Degrees - Two Degrees
for their networks


----------



## escapedtonz

stevegr30 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Im steve, im moving to Auckland in August 2012 and seeking employment in the Fibre Optic industry.
> 
> I have tried seek.co.nz and trademe etc but havent had much luck.
> 
> Anyone know of any companies i could try?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Hi,
I work for Transpower (National Grid New Zealand) and we have an extensive fibre network all over the country so you could try them or maybe Transfield Services who are the contracting arm of the business or even maybe ABB.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## DebbieM

Hi Steve, try Downer NZ (Home :: Downer Group). Their website may give the impression that it is just mining, but they have a telecoms side as well. Good luck!


----------

